# Wooden Tape Dispenser



## jkcustmcarpntry (Apr 20, 2009)

Looking for plans to make a wooden scotch tape dispenser. My soon to be mother-in-law has a plastic (the tape pulls out and moves when using it) one she uses for wrapping gifts and wants a new one. I looked all over and cant find one I like. Please let me know if you have plans or ideas. I have some in my head and need to draw them out, but looking for some others too.

Thanks, John


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Cut blade*

If you have any used office supply or junk (sorry antique) shops around you, go there and see if you can get an office style dispensor. Take the cutting blade out if it to use in your wood version. You may be able to use the orig as an object of ideas for your wooden one.


----------



## Lucas54 (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a plan for just this, but it is part of a wall organizer. If I can find the magazine it came from I'll post it here for you. I do remember that they used a piece of an old hacksaw blade as the cutting blade.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This one looks interesting/easy.


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

I made this one a few years ago.
I made the 2 tape spool end pieces. I made the sides large enough to house the roll of tape. Then I cut the back, bottom and front fillers. Make them just wide enough so that the spool and spool end pieces slide nicely in between the sides. Then stuff a piece of hack saw blade in the front piece for the cutter. A bolt goes through the spool to hold it in place.
View attachment 12465


View attachment 12466


View attachment 12467


View attachment 12468


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

Finished project...


----------



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

http://www.hgtv.ca/BLOG/photos/sarashouse/images/68282/original.aspx

Here is a link to a pretty neat looking tape dispenser and not difficult to figure out how to make.


----------



## Tangoshoes (Dec 24, 2009)

Burnt_Blade said:


> http://www.hgtv.ca/BLOG/photos/sarashouse/images/68282/original.aspx
> 
> Here is a link to a pretty neat looking tape dispenser and not difficult to figure out how to make.



This would be great if you could nail or bolt it down to a work table.


----------



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

Tangoshoes said:


> This would be great if you could nail or bolt it down to a work table.


Maybe a small strip or pad of velcro under the beastie would do the trick...


----------

